# anchoring metal lathe to foundation



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Ok guys, I have a question. A gc wants me to put some cultured stone on the foundation which runs with the grade. I am going to put ice and water shield for a waterproofing but then I have to attach the metal lathe to foundation so I can put my scratchcoat on. What do you think would be the best method for this? I was thinkin ramset .22 cal for it but not sure. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

That's always the way I've seen it done. They have ramset pins that already have the fender washer on them, which should make attaching your wire lath a lot easier.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

6string,
What does the foundation look like now? If it is rough at all, you really don't need any scratchcoat for cultured stone. Don't get me wrong, I scratchcoat 99 percent of the time, but I don't think this necessarily calls for it.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Foundation is smooth. I spose I could take my nazi saw and score the face of it in a cross hatch pattern. What about waterproofing though. I think it should be waterproofed which in turn would mean I have to put lathe down and scratchcoat.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

6string,
If the part of the foundation that you are cultured stoning is above grade, why worry about waterproofing?

Around here, they sell something called Weldcrete, looks like a blue paint, that helps with adhesion, for bonding to concrete surfaces. I would paint the foundation with that, then cultured stone right over the foundation. I would either use thin set, or add the acrylic fortifyer to regular mortar. I know, weird not doing a lathe/scratchcoat...but I don't think this calls for it! (Unless there's something to do with the cold weather up there that I don't know about).

By the way, I am a mason/guitarist/in my 20's too!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Tommy do you think that Weldcrete would be a good product to use if I wanted to put acrylic stucco onto a cement fire pit?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

So Tommy I would put that weldcrete on which would in turn act as the scratchcoat? I would then be able to apply my stone right to that the way you normally do cultured stone work?


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Mike-
Not entirely sure about _acrylic_ stucco. The Weldcrete product says it can be used for bonding 2 _cementitious_ surfaces. I'm not sure that acrylic stucco can be considered cementitious...I've only done stucco with mortar. Here's the website with specs if you wanna check it out.
http://www.larsenproducts.com/weldcrete.htm 

6string,
That's most likely what I would do but obviously, I can't see the job that you're talking about. The part that you're cultured stoning is all above grade right? I'd clean the foundation reallly really good (acid solution if it happens to be real dirty, probably not), apply the weldcrete product, then lay the cultured stone - I'd prob use mortar w/ acrylic additive, but thin-set is good too, I've used both.

This weldcrete stuff is like paint, you paint it on. It's blue. Goes on a lot faster than a lathe/scratchcoat!

Again, I almost always do a scratchcoat, but I don't think it's necessary here. If you feel the need to do a scratchcoat, you can score scratches into the foundation, then apply your scratchcoat. Sometimes there's a lot of ways to do things!


----------



## K custom home (Aug 30, 2005)

Mike, A concrete fire pit is not a good idea because the portland cement will expand and pop the face of the concrete if you have a nice hot fire. This is the reason you must use refractory cement when laying up a fire box. A good hot fire will pop the joints in a hurry. Take a piece of old broken concrete and set it next to a hot fire and you will see what I mean. You would probably be alright if you are just building small two or three log fires and the concrete wall is a distance from the flame.
I guess if the concrete wall was thick enough(6'-10") the heat would disapate and the outside of the wall would be alright. Just a guess though. To answer our question about the Weldcrete. Yes, it is used to bond stucco to old concrete. I've seen a lot of plasterers use it just for this.


----------



## mc handyman (May 17, 2009)

If the foundation is a concrete poured foundation, you can acid wash the foundation and apply the scratch coat directly to the foundation. If it is a block foundation, Ice and water is a good choice. I did a rock job with a block foundation this past summer, totaling 7,000sqft, and I put up ice and water. The next part to me two 13 hour days to do. I started hanging the lath by tapping the foundation with a Hilti Hammer Drill and securing the lath with nail Rivets with a half inch head from Fastenel. All in All, saved me money in the long run, if I were working free. If your using the .22 rounds, you better stock up, Obama is takin em away!!!!:furious:

Be sure you hang the lath the correct way, I dont know how to explain it, but there is a way. But you prolly know that.

What brand and style of rock are you using?

Good Luck


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

mc handyman said:


> If the foundation is a concrete poured foundation, you can acid wash the foundation and apply the scratch coat directly to the foundation. If it is a block foundation, Ice and water is a good choice. I did a rock job with a block foundation this past summer, totaling 7,000sqft, and I put up ice and water. The next part to me two 13 hour days to do. I started hanging the lath by tapping the foundation with a Hilti Hammer Drill and securing the lath with nail Rivets with a half inch head from Fastenel. All in All, saved me money in the long run, if I were working free. If your using the .22 rounds, you better stock up, Obama is takin em away!!!!:furious:
> 
> Be sure you hang the lath the correct way, I dont know how to explain it, but there is a way. But you prolly know that.
> 
> ...


This was 4 years ago, but if I remember correctly I think I ended up not using the ice and water, and just using the ramset to attack the lathe. It must still be fine because I havent been called back.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

wow your right...talk about dragging up an old thread.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

6stringmason said:


> This was 4 years ago, but if I remember correctly I think I ended up not using th It must still be fine because I havent been called back.


expect your phone to ring tomorrow!


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

lukachuki said:


> expect your phone to ring tomorrow!


HA! Lets hope not. I'll be getting ready for rifle season and work is the farthest thing from my mind!


----------

